# New Holland Pics



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well it was great to meet Rich, Uncle Bubba and for a brief second, Chris.  Sorry I didnt see you there earlier Chris.

Here are a few shots from New Holland

New Holland PA


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

lol
Great shots man.
I seen old Dave Klose in there with ya. Wooohoo!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice picks. I look forward to hanging out again in WV.

Dan


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2007)

Great looking pics and slideshow Bill and great to see you again!  Thanks for capturing the event for all of us!

Dallas


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looked like a big time.  Lots of representation from BBQ Central


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pics Bill. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2007)

That was cool seeing all our guys get awards at the end!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 27, 2007)

Bill it was nice to meet you and thanks for the pictures, mine should be up on my site in a few days.

I never knew that it was Marks son who passed, I still feel sorry for his loss. I saw that little girl walking with her trophies and I don't think I've ever seen such a proud happy kid, I hope it helps them, I imagine NH would be a tough weekend for them.

Thanks again for the Pic's


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2007)

I had no idea that Stacie was so little...congrats!


----------

